# The SBHonline Community Daily > Music >  >  going to see the Boss....

## MIke R

Gillette Stadium...this Saturday... a ticket to a really good seat just fell into my lap......a friend of mines wife isn't returning from a business trip in time..

I absolutely hate stadium concerts......

but off I go...

gonna be very weird...the band without Clarence or Danny....very weird indeed...

review to follow

----------


## Bart -my real name-

Sweet.  I'm seeing him in DC in a few weeks.

If you can, try to keep track of the start/stop times.  We're bringing the kiddos and I want to have some idea of how long the night will be.

----------


## andynap

Take your time. :P

----------


## JEK

Check out his setlist here -- just back Finland.

http://www.setlist.fm/setlists/bruce...-2bd6dcce.html



Rockin' All Over the World 
(John Fogerty cover) (Tour Premiere)
Night 
Out in the Street 
Loose Ends 
We Take Care of Our Own 
Prove It All Night 
(with '78 intro)
Wrecking Ball 
Death to My Hometown 
My City of Ruins 
Does This Bus Stop at 82nd Street? 
Be True 
Jack of All Trades 
Downbound Train 
Because the Night 
(Patti Smith cover)
Lonesome Day 
Darlington County 
Light of Day 
Shackled and Drawn 
Waitin' on a Sunny Day 
Back In Your Arms 
(Tour Premiere)
The Rising 
Badlands 
Land of Hope and Dreams 
Encore:
We Are Alive 
Born in the U.S.A. 
Born to Run 
Detroit Medley 
(Tour Premiere)
Glory Days 
Dancing in the Dark 
Tenth Avenue Freeze-Out 
I Don't Want to Go Home 
(Southside Johnny & The Asbury Jukes cover) (Tour Premiere)
(Your Love Keeps Lifting Me) Higher and Higher 
(Jackie Wilson cover) (Tour Premiere)
Twist and Shout 
(The Isley Brothers cover)
Note: *Bruce's longest show ever at 4:0*6, there was also an acoustic pre-set before the show, see other setlist on same day

----------


## MIke R

> Sweet.  I'm seeing him in DC in a few weeks.
> 
> If you can, try to keep track of the start/stop times.  We're bringing the kiddos and I want to have some idea of how long the night will be.




it will be long..always is....when they were the house band at the Stone Pony and I would go see them they would go from 9PM to 3AM with one break...

and I have to be at work 730 te next morning...ugh

----------


## Grey

That set list covers a lot of ground.  MikeR, enjoy and report back.

----------


## andynap

> report back.



Or not.

----------


## katva

Have a blast!  I've seen him twice---once in the 80's and once around 8 years ago---both really great shows--he still has it!

----------


## MIke R

having grown up in the area he started out in...I dont think there is any artist I have seen more......

just wish it wasnt in a stadium.....forecast is for showers....reason number 2 I dont like stadium concerts....LOL

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> Check out his setlist here -- just back Finland.
> 
> http://www.setlist.fm/setlists/bruce...-2bd6dcce.html
> 
> 
> Because the Night 
> (Patti Smith cover)



Thanks for the set list!  I didn't think the old man was still doing 4 hour shows.

But is is really a Patty Smith cover if Bruce wrote it?!?!!?  (Not directed at JEK, but whoever came up with the list)

----------


## JEK

Last night Fenway:


Intro
(Take Me Out to the Ballgame)
The Promised Land 
Out in the Street 
We Take Care of Our Own 
Wrecking Ball 
Death to My Hometown 
My City of Ruins 
Spirit in the Night 
The E Street Shuffle 
Jack of All Trades 
Atlantic City 
Because the Night 
(Patti Smith cover)
Johnny 99 
Darlington County 
Working on the Highway 
Shackled and Drawn 
Waitin' on a Sunny Day 
Boom Boom 
(John Lee Hooker cover) (Tour Premiere)
Drive All Night 
The Rising 
Badlands 
Thunder Road 
*encores*
We Are Alive 
Born to Run 
Rosalita (Come Out Tonight) 
Glory Days 
Dancing in the Dark 
Tenth Avenue Freeze-Out 
Dirty Water 
(The Standells cover) (Tour Premiere)
Twist and Shout 
(The Isley Brothers cover)

----------


## NHDiane

Wow - great list IMO

----------


## MIke R

rain rain  go away.......we hope......they say it will

----------


## LindaP

Don't worry, Clarence's nephew is awesome , have a great time !!!!

----------


## KevinS

The weather radar looks clear.

----------


## MIke R

too much to say about the show to post now... its late...and I am in Providence..and I have a trip in Ptown in 6  and half hours...yikes....

so tomorrow...

Bart..3 hours 31 minutes

great show...even for a stadium

more later...

----------


## MIke R

sittin on the dock, with 3 hours sleep wondering why I do this to myself.... :crazy:  :crazy: 

but I digress....

Stadium shows offer bad acoustics and a very impersonal environment....no question about that..but if you re going to do a stadium show I suppose Bruce would be a good one, all things considered...

The setlist was far better than the one he did at Fenway....best song of the night unquestionably was Racing in the Street which featured a blistering 5 minute plus piano solo  by Ray Bittan which was beyond belief.....close behind that was Badlands ......the biggest surprise was hearing Open All Night off the Nebraska album...in 40 years of Bruce shows I never heard that live, and I love that song....sweet....

the coolest moment in the show.....while doing Spirit in the Night...they stopped...Bruce and Jake walked to the edge of the stage and sat down...jake was doin a sax solo...he stopped and just before they started the last set of lyrics...he looked at Jake and said...." me and your Uncle were doin this song  long before you were born"....I guess you had to be there but it was  a way cool moment.....and also when they did Tenth Avenue Freezeout....as they got to the line  "changes made up town when the big man joined the band"...they stopped right after that and  did a Clarence Clemons slideshow and the place went absolutely psycho nuts....that was great.......Jake is a very good sax player and it took a lot of balls for him to take on the Clarences sax solo in Jungleland last night which many critics ( and I agree 1000% ) call the greatest rock and roll sax solo ever...and he is very good, but he aint Clarence.... but then again..no one is..no one has his depth and power on a sax

Bruce has still got it although he does a lot less running and jumping these days ( understandable at 62! )..but still..lots of energy.....no breaks no intermissions like other wussy rock and rollers.....just straight ahead in your face music for 3 plus hours....

the only time he got booed is when he asked if the "NY Giants owned this stadium"...that was pretty funny...

no Patty...she is off doing her own tour this summer.....

glad I went..but I still hate stadium concerts!

work calls......

----------


## amyb

Thanks for taking the time to share your thoughts following the concert. There is something so special about LIVE performances even though venues deliver 
the thrills each in heir own way.

Hope your day is easy and you recover soon.

----------


## andynap

I waited all night for the report. So glad.

----------


## Grey

Thanks for your write-up.  I've been looking forward to reading it.

----------


## KevinS

Thanks.  If you think that stadium shows are bad, at least be thankful that you didn't go to Fenway.  The acoustics of an early 1900's ballpark are even worse.  The only reason for seeing (or playing) a concert at Fenway is so that you can say that you did.

----------


## NHDiane

Just seeing this review Mike - nice job.  At 62 if he can still do a three hour show with no breaks, he's still got it!  I agree on the "stadium show review" as well...no place to listen to live music IMO and actually hear the good stuff but Bruce is a good pick if ya have to go  :)

----------


## JEK

63 in about a month.

----------


## NHDiane

And a mighty fine lookin' 63!!!

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> too much to say about the show to post now... its late...and I am in Providence..and I have a trip in Ptown in 6  and half hours...yikes....
> 
> so tomorrow...
> 
> Bart..3 hours 31 minutes
> 
> great show...even for a stadium
> 
> more later...




Thanks Mike!  

It's amazing that he's still knocking out three and a half hour shows at 62.  I remember seeing some hot shot indie band years ago and they were on and off stage in 68 minutes.  This was in the mid 90s and I was so outraged, I still remember it today when I hear about long shows other people are doing.  These guys were in their mid 20s or 30s too.

----------


## sbhlvr

Mike, glad you had a great time. We were offerred 9th row seats with our buddy, but the Shore visit was already in the schedule.
On our ride down on Wednesday night, we listen to E Street Radio and they replayed the concert from 8/15/75 at the Bottom Line. He must have been debuting the album because Thunder Road and Born to Run didn't get the applause it would have if the audience knew the songs.

No Tunnel of Love on your night???

----------


## MIke R

I was at one of the Bottom Line concerts that week...that was basically his coming out party....they did something like 6 shows in a row at the Bottom Line....the Bottom Line continues to be my all time favorite venue to see a show period.....absolutely loved that place...was so sorry to hear they went bankrupt ten or so years ago.....but I read somewhere about a rebirth of it.....

one of the best Bottom Line shows I saw, along with Bruce, was a truly amazing Hall & Oates show, pre MTV poofy hair sell out...it was in 74 I believe

and no not one Tunnel of Love song whatsoever

----------


## katva

Nice review!  I agree with you about stadium concerts---but when I saw him, both shows were in stadiums, and he was GREAT! I was amazed that he could jump from a stand-still, from the stage up onto the piano----amazing.  That was probably around 8 years ago. Hope you have caught up on your sleep!

----------


## MIke R

the trademark Bruce dead jump to the piano is not in the routine anymore ..for obvious reasons....LOL

and yes all caught up on sleep but oy Sunday was a tough day offshore with two  sold out trips

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> too much to say about the show to post now... its late...and I am in Providence..and I have a trip in Ptown in 6  and half hours...yikes....
> 
> so tomorrow...
> 
> Bart..3 hours 31 minutes
> 
> great show...even for a stadium
> 
> more later...




Last night in DC it was 3 hours 33  minutes.  Amazing show.  My feet are sore from standing, my hands are raw from clapping and my voice is shot from screaming.

After seeing that performance, I'm pretty sure Bruce could hold his own in any olympic endurance event!

My 12 and 14 year old enjoyed this one way more than Bob Dylan a couple of weeks ago.

1. Prove It All Night (1978 Intro)
2. My Love Will Not Let You Down
3. The Ties That Bind
4. Hungry Heart
5. We Take Care of Our Own
6. Wrecking Ball
7. Death to My Hometown
8. My City of Ruins
9. Spirit in the Night
10. Blinded by the Light (Tour Premiere)
11. Jack of All Trades
12. Jackson Cage
13. She's the One
14. Johnny 99
15. Darlington County
16. Shackled and Drawn
17. Waitin' on a Sunny Day
18. The Promised Land
19. Racing in the Street
20. The Rising
21. Badlands
22. Land of Hope and Dreams
(People Get Ready Snippet)

Encore:
23. We Are Alive
24. Thunder Road
25. Born to Run
26. Detroit Medley
27. Dancing in the Dark
28. Tenth Avenue Freeze-Out (Clarence Clemons Tribute) 
29. American Land (With Ali Weinberg)
30. Twist and Shout

----------


## MIke R

nice set list....havent heard The Ties That Bind in concert in a long time

----------


## Bart -my real name-

Yeah it's funny, my wife was "complaining" about him not playing this soong or that song and I started thinking about it.

There's nobody else out there who could play a concert of over 30 songs with nearly all of them a "greatest hit"  and still easily have another 20 or 30 hits that didn't make it into the set list. 

They don't make'em like they used to.

----------


## MIke R

here is my ideal set list:

Point Blank
She's The One
Sherry Darling
Thunder Road
Jersey Girl
4th of July Asbury Park
For You
Darkness on the Edge of Town
Streets of Fire
No Surrender
Fade Away
Racing in The Street
One Step Up
If I Should Fall Behind ( our wedding song BTW )
Jungleland
Out in the Street
Open all Night
Growin Up
Candys Room
The Fever


he wouldnt need an encore....he  could just go home..I would be very happy!

----------


## Peter NJ

Top 3 Bruce favorites

----------


## Peter NJ

Vinnie "Mad Dog" Lopez sat in tonight on East Street Shuffle as Bruce played his first show at Met Life..Thats pretty cool.

----------


## Peter NJ



----------


## MIke R

> Vinnie "Mad Dog" Lopez sat in tonight on East Street Shuffle as Bruce played his first show at Met Life..Thats pretty cool.



thats very cool.....Vinny has finally owned up to the fact that he is the reason he got kicked out....not anyone else...

----------


## Bart -my real name-

What's the story here?  

I don't know the ancient history although I did just order 4 books on Bruce after the show last week so I'll be up to speed in a little bit.

----------


## MIke R

in a nut shell....Vinny wasn't as dedicated to the band and the bands goals, as the rest of the band was, although he was a talented musician....so even though he was one of Bruces closest friends...he had to let him go..and soon after that the band soared ..which left Vinny a bitter man....

sort of like the whole Pete Best Ringo Starr thing...

----------


## MIke R

the best books are the ones by Dave Marsh..especially Two Hearts....and the recent Newsweek profile/interview was very very good as well

----------


## Bart -my real name-

Thanks.

Two Hearts is one of the ones I ordered.  Another one I heard good things about was a complilation of articles from various sources from over the years.

If anyone is interested, here's a link to a Bruce fan site about the best Springsteen books:

http://www.greasylake.org/the-circui...ngsteen-books/

----------


## MIke R

read the Newsweek interview...came out two months ago,,it was excellent

----------


## Bart -my real name-

Do you mean the New Yorker article?

http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2...a_fact_remnick

I read it back then, but I'll have to dust it off again.

----------


## MIke R

opps...yep..sorry,..Senior moment...LOL

----------


## NYCFred

Off to the Meadowlands tomorrow nite, 7:30...

Yeah, not my first choice, but there's something about 80,000+ screamin NJ fans that makes a 
Bruce show there exceptional....

----------


## NHDiane

Bruce playin' Jersey??  Doesn't get any better than that!

----------


## MIke R

nope.....I think my daughter is going to the same show as Fred is going to

----------


## amyb

My eldest son went-he loved it! Sorry he had waited so long between Springsteen concerts...A rockin' great time had by all.

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> Off to the Meadowlands tomorrow nite, 7:30...
> 
> Yeah, not my first choice, but there's something about 80,000+ screamin NJ fans that makes a 
> Bruce show there exceptional....



I think Fred saw _the_ show of the tour.

1. LIVING ON THE EDGE OF THE WORLD
 2. Out in the Street
 3. Night
 4. Hungry Heart
 5. No Surrender
 6. Lost in the Flood
 7. We Take Care of Our Own
 8. Wrecking Ball
 9. Death to My Hometown
 10. My City of Ruins
 11. Does This Bus Stop at 82nd Street?
 12. JOLE BLON (request; w/ Gary U.S. Bonds)
 13. THIS LITTLE GIRL (w/ Gary U.S. Bonds)
 14. FROM SMALL THINGS (BIG THINGS ONE DAY COME)
 15. Talk to Me
 16. This Depression
 17. Shackled and Drawn
 18. MARY'S PLACE
 19. Waitin' on a Sunny Day
 20. Incident on 57th Street
 21. Rosalita (Come Out Tonight)

22. Rocky Ground 
23. Born to Run 
24. Ramrod 
25. Bobby Jean 
26. Dancing in the Dark 
27. Tenth Avenue Freeze-out 
28. American Land

----------


## MIke R

yeah thats a good one....my daughter was there...havent heard from her yet

----------


## MIke R

I love that he has been doing Southside Johnnys "Talk to Me"

----------


## amyb

Tonight is his birthday-that should be the making of an incredible show

----------


## Maureenm

Went to see Bruce last night. Two hour rain delay, started at 10:30.  Went til 2am and probably would have gone longer but NJ has noise ordinance.  Unbelievable show. And his mom, mother in law and sister came on stage and we all sang Happy Birthday to the Boss. A very special night.

----------


## NYCFred

Friday nite was great...perfect weather, mellow crowd, nice shiny new stadium...

2nd song was "Out in the Street", which had the place singing along and basically eating out of his hand....

Brought Gary "US" Bonds onstage for two numbere, incl "this lil girl is mine"...

Turned "My City in Ruins" into a lengthy walking blues....very poignant, in light of the absence of Clarence and Danny and the proximity to 9/11 with a NY-NJ crowd. Kept talking about the people that weren't with us any more, and almost got to the point where we (including Bruce) were all given permission to mourn, but to party too...

Crowd was V supportive of Jake Clemons...like the entire stadium all knew he's in a tough spot, with a big slot to fill, and everybody wanted him to pull it off, which he did very, very well. He's a friend of one of my neighbors out here....his daughter was over playing with the GD last weekend...and a nice young man that has inherited both lungs and chops from his uncle....video producer kept screwing it up...every time Bruce would bring Jake center stage for one of Clarence's iconic solos, Bruce would stroll off to leave Jake in the spotlite...bonehead video guys followed Bruce....

Bruce did the Clarence tribute during "10th Ave Freeze out"....you all know by now that he stops after "and the Big Man joined the band" and goes to a slideshow of Clarence...I knew it was coming, and it still hit me....I remember a lot of those outfits from various tours....

No Patty, 3 chick singers, one of whom did a couple of songs w Bruce and could freakin wail...

Also a complete horn section...maybe it does take 4 guys to replace Clarence...LOL

I'm constantly grabbed by the mix of Scots-Irish music and Phil Spector wall of sound that he brings to the table...if you've ever heard the NYPD emerald society band, or something like it, the influences are evident....

summer nite, the Boss, the woman I love next to me dancin her @ss off...couldn't be better...

----------


## JEK

This is the Fred I love.

----------


## MIke R

nice Fred.....my daughter was there...she loved it as well....
Jake is doin ok.....not Clarence by a long shot, but no one is....great set list....we got Out in the Street too....great song

----------


## Dennis

> summer nite, the Boss, the woman I love next to me dancin her @ss off...couldn't be better...




 :thumb up:   :thumb up:   :thumb up:   :thumb up:   :thumb up:

----------


## amyb

ah, Fred-life is good!

----------

